# Would you do this???



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 17, 2021)

Hey all, my wife and I were discussing how kids are... kinda got a kick out of this!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 17, 2021)

That's hilarious. I have 4 teenagers and it's only funny because it's true......how the heck do you get toothpaste on the mirror!?!?!? Close the door! Turn off the lights!

Will I do this to my kids? Bet your ass I will


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 17, 2021)

That's hilarious.  True like Jake says.  We only have 1 child, he's grown and on his own, married, just had first child.  This seems like the thing we should do next time we visit him, lol.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 17, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> That's hilarious. I have 4 teenagers and it's only funny because it's true......how the heck do you get toothpaste on the mirror!?!?!? Close the door! Turn off the lights!
> 
> Will I do this to my kids? Bet your ass I will



Thanks Jake,  Haha... what I (and I’m sure you) say daily!  
I will too!  Not gonna warn the kids though... I’d like that to be a surprise!  Haha

Justin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 17, 2021)

The lights are on in the Garage as we speak. My SIL, 36, has not been out there since yesterday! 
I definitely would do this. My youngest just got a new apartment and is all conscience about cleanliness and keeping the electric bill down. AS IF THAT MATTERED WHEN SHE LIVED AT HOME!!!...JJ☺


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 18, 2021)

That's just funny! Love your sense of humor Justin!

Ryan


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 18, 2021)

So true. I have a 31 year old son who is married and has a 1 1/2 old son and owns his own home. While he was still living at home, I kept telling him that I couldn't wait until he had his own house, so,  I guess the  time is now!!!!!!!


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 18, 2021)

Looks like we all have the same kids living in our houses. LOL! 
Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 18, 2021)

Hahaha Thanks was a great morning laugh.

Warren


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 18, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> The lights are on in the Garage as we speak. My SIL, 36, has not been out there since yesterday!
> I definitely would do this. My youngest just got a new apartment and is all conscience about cleanliness and keeping the electric bill down. AS IF THAT MATTERED WHEN SHE LIVED AT HOME!!!...JJ☺



I’m with ya... I would do this too!  Haha, thanks for dropping a line Chef and for the laugh!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 18, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> That's hilarious.  True like Jake says.  We only have 1 child, he's grown and on his own, married, just had first child.  This seems like the thing we should do next time we visit him, lol.



Would be fun just to see the looks on their face, haha!  Thanks for dropping a line and the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 18, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> That's just funny! Love your sense of humor Justin!
> 
> Ryan



Thanks Ryan, Nicole and I sure gotta kick out of it!  Thanks for the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 18, 2021)

GATOR240 said:


> So true. I have a 31 year old son who is married and has a 1 1/2 old son and owns his own home. While he was still living at home, I kept telling him that I couldn't wait until he had his own house, so,  I guess the  time is now!!!!!!!



Haha, my kids are 13 (girl) and (11) boy!  I tell them something very similar!  Thanks for dropping a line!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 18, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Looks like we all have the same kids living in our houses. LOL!
> Jim



Kids are kids, right?  Haha!  

Thanks for dropping a line and the laugh Jim, appreciate it!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 18, 2021)

I currently have 5 empty pop tart boxes in my pantry. Trash can is 5ft away...........


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 18, 2021)

TNJAKE
 drives me crazy! And get home from the grocery...13yo....."oh we are out of xyz..".....like you said...5 empty boxes of xyz in cabinet. 
Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 18, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I currently have 5 empty pop tart boxes in my pantry. Trash can is 5ft away...........



Yea and not me eat them all or I didn't do it.

Warren


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 18, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yea and not me eat them all or I didn't do it.
> 
> Warren


4 teenagers. Nobody ever did it. I'm retired army and we've had some pretty serious interrogations. Couple of em got close to waterboarding lol


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks for the like Jim it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 18, 2021)

When my Son still lived with us, when he was 17-18, he would drink juice, or milk right from the container, and not tell us.  Until we caught him.  Don't miss that at all.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 18, 2021)

That is hilarious. No kids, but couple friends deal with this all the time. Gonna pass it on.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 18, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I currently have 5 empty pop tart boxes in my pantry. Trash can is 5ft away...........



Yes, Jake... what is with that??  Or it’s left on the counter when the garbage can is UNDER the counter!


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Jan 18, 2021)

That is so funny. But so much of it is true.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 19, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Hahaha Thanks was a great morning laugh.
> 
> Warren



I think it’s so funny because of how true it is!  Thanks for dropping a line and the like Warren!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 19, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> When my Son still lived with us, when he was 17-18, he would drink juice, or milk right from the container, and not tell us.  Until we caught him.  Don't miss that at all.



The things kids do!  Haha


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 19, 2021)

Thanks Justin and Mike for the likes they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 19, 2021)

Oh, yeah. That is true. 
Our son still lives with us. Whenever I ask, "Who did X", it's always, "Not me."  Hmmm. Let's see. I didn't do it. Mom didn't do it. By the process of elimination, who could it have been, then?


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 20, 2021)

mneeley490 said:


> Oh, yeah. That is true.
> Our son still lives with us. Whenever I ask, "Who did X", it's always, "Not me."  Hmmm. Let's see. I didn't do it. Mom didn't do it. By the process of elimination, who could it have been, then?


When we kids if no one claimed it Dad would say "well I guess its the damn ghost that lives in the attic then."
Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 20, 2021)

Jim that would be an understatement in our house as no bull we do have a resident ghost. Some great stories on that for sure.

Warren


----------



## jrbab (Jan 20, 2021)

My wife always said if she ever caught the invisible person named Notme that lived in our house, they were going die.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 21, 2021)

Oh crap... My son is already doing that at 14 months. I'm in trouble!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 21, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Oh crap... My son is already doing that at 14 months. I'm in trouble!


You ain't seen nothin yet


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 21, 2021)

That's what I'm afraid of!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 26, 2021)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> That is so funny. But so much of it is true.



Agree!  Funny but so true!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 27, 2021)

I can remember my dad telling me that he hoped he lived long enough to see me have a 16 year old son....and he did. Payback....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 27, 2021)

Our youngest is out on his own now and mom showed him this video and said I'm to come visit.    He replies Ok but I've already turned the lights on.

Warren


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Jan 27, 2021)

the 2 lines that were popular at my house were  It wasn't me  and I didn't do that.  the best is when you catch them in the act and they still deny doing it.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 27, 2021)

That reminds me of a line from Seinfeld, George says to Jerry, "It's not a lie if you believe it."   LOL.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 27, 2021)

mneeley490 said:


> Oh, yeah. That is true.
> Our son still lives with us. Whenever I ask, "Who did X", it's always, "Not me."  Hmmm. Let's see. I didn't do it. Mom didn't do it. By the process of elimination, who could it have been, then?



Exactly!  

Thanks for the laugh also!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 28, 2021)

jrbab said:


> My wife always said if she ever caught the invisible person named Notme that lived in our house, they were going die.



Haha, that is a good one!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 28, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Jim that would be an understatement in our house as no bull we do have a resident ghost. Some great stories on that for sure.
> 
> Warren



Really Warren, I have always found that stuff so interesting! 
My wife had an experience when she was younger...  she still speaks of it today!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 29, 2021)

Yup the truth Justin how ever we don't know if its male or female and so far it has been friendly.
One short story one of our dogs came bounding through the house to go upstairs and froze about 3rd step after that you could not drag that dog up stairs.

Warren


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 29, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yup the truth Justin how ever we don't know if its male or female and so far it has been friendly.
> One short story one of our dogs came bounding through the house to go upstairs and froze about 3rd step after that you could not drag that dog up stairs.
> 
> Warren


Something that has always interested me but no experiences. That's crazy about the dog!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 28, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I can remember my dad telling me that he hoped he lived long enough to see me have a 16 year old son....and he did. Payback....



I am always telling my kids, I hope ya have a couple kids just like you!  LOL


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 29, 2021)

Thanks for the likes Justin they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 31, 2021)

jrbab said:


> My wife always said if she ever caught the invisible person named Notme that lived in our house, they were going die.



That’s funny!


----------



## PPG1 (Jul 31, 2021)

I can only dream of doing this.  LoL


----------

